# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të ndërtoj një menu në Access 2007

## nince_tutes

Cuna, dua te di se si te krijoj nje menu me butona (psh. File, Edit, Tools, etj) ne Microsoft Access 2007. E di qe me visual basic 2005 e krijon me drag and drop, por me access 2007 akoma se kam gjetur, 

nqs di dikush eshte i mirepritur

----------


## furkan

> Cuna, dua te di se si te krijoj nje menu me butona (psh. File, Edit, Tools, etj) ne Microsoft Access 2007. E di qe me visual basic 2005 e krijon me drag and drop, por me access 2007 akoma se kam gjetur, 
> 
> nqs di dikush eshte i mirepritur


Une e kam pasur te njejtin problem por e vetmja menyre qe kam mundur ta realizoj ishte permes combobox-it.

duke i vendosur te dhenat ne combobox pastaj permes kodit VBA ti ipet komanda per hapjen e raporteve apo formave.

----------


## hot_prinz

provoje njeher me kete shembull:

Krijimi i nje menyje ne Access

----------

